# What model car are you driving ? For How long ? Any Stories about your current car ?



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2022)

Hi,

I thought this might be of interest to some of us on this forum.

I love my 2002 Audi A4 , 3.0 model sedan. Color is Denim Blue. It drives really nice, has lots of power, although the suspension system is on the hard side, so I tend to feel the bumps on the road more than other newer cars that I rent.

So, it's 20 years old this year, I purchased it brand new in 2002, I hope I can maintain it another five years, as it turns into a real classic car in 2027.

Maintaining it every year is a bit on the costly side, as it ages. But, I'm willing to put up with that as long as it stays within a reasonable/affordable cost every year.

It would be interesting to read about your current car here, and any special story about it, how long you have it, ..etc.

Here is a pic of my 2002 Audi A4 , 3.0 liter engine. Denim Blue color beauty, I try to keep it clean and shiny  





Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 25, 2022)

In 2001, I drove from Milwaukee to Kansas City to buy a '96 Crown Victoria Police Interceptor. It's a supervisor's car with the street package, so although it's fast and tough, it looks just like any other car inside and out. It's not my daily driver, but I still own and occasionally drive it. 26 years old and still going strong at 196,000 miles.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 25, 2022)

I drive a roadster from 2006. Women who didn't notice me start to notice me when I drive or park it. They smile. I roll my eyes. I'd love to have an old Porsche from the 80s someday, definetely not a new one. Sometimes it's better to fly an old millenium falcon and have good friends with you.


----------



## fakemaxwell (Jun 25, 2022)

Can't afford gas when you have GAS!


----------



## ptram (Jun 25, 2022)

Mine is an Opel Meriva from 2005. At first I was thinking to purchase a commercial vehicle, but then discovered how easy it was to convert this car to a vehicle to transport a bit of everything (including 88-key keyboards…).

They never did a good upgrade, making of this series a cool thing instead of an utilitarian one. So I continue to drive it, with my mechanic keeping care of it year after year. It’s a bit noisy, but powerful and pleasant to drive. Let's hope it will last still for long.

Paolo


----------



## method1 (Jun 25, 2022)

2008 Toyota Fortuner, it has good legato.


----------



## NuNativs (Jun 25, 2022)

My "car" has to tow my house, a 37' Fifth wheel with 3 slide outs including a mid bunk room that has become my office.

Thus, my rig of choice is a 2016 chocolate brown, Dodge Ram 3500, diesel powered, 4 wheel drive, Crew Cab, dually, Long Bed pickup truck, with only 35,000 miles on it, a baby. It's not fun to drive in cities with tiny parking lots.

NO, it's NOT politically correct whatsoever, but let me tell you, you can pull your house through mountain passes with ease and confidence.

In comparison, my wife and I only drive 8-10,000 miles per year and see quite a bit of the country doing so while working on the road. We use a FRACTION of the gas and resources that "normal" house dwellers do.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 25, 2022)

I drive a 2001 Mazda 323F hatchback with 156.000 km and am the second owner. I'm not really good to my car, but it stuck with me through thick and thin. I probably need to replace it soon. It can only take E5 gas so I'm refuelling for €2,589 per liter at the moment which isn't funny.


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 25, 2022)

A 2014 Peugeot 208 (compact car for my fellow american & asian friends not familiar with small cars).
I’m thinking to change for a bigger one, maybe a leased Mercedes Class A (I like smaller cars for many reasons - driving / parking in Paris being the first one).


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 25, 2022)

VW Golf R (2019 model).

Porsche Carrera S 2005 model.

Porsche GT3 Touring (Awaiting delivery).


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2022)

method1 said:


> 2008 Toyota Fortuner, it has good legato.


Haha.. that's super cool. My Audi has smooth Legato transitions as well. Shifting up and down is very expressive, with a slight portamento at medium and low speeds.


----------



## method1 (Jun 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. that's super cool. My Audi has smooth Legato transitions as well. Shifting up and down is very expressive, with a slight portamento at medium and low speeds.


Just add an "O" to Audi and you have Audio - the perfect composer's car.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 25, 2022)

Like @Roger Newton, I, too, have "gone to the dark side"--2017 Macan (it's the base 4-cylinder, but it's chipped--don't tell PCNA 'cause it's still under warranty)
2014 Cayman S (6M)


*I've been a car-guy since before I could even drive. My dad blamed it on the Beach Boys

*EDIT* to add a photo of the 2014 Cayman S--recently finished clay bar


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 25, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cheers,
> Muziksculp


I don't recall ever seeing a 3.0 litre A4--I thought they were all 2.0


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 25, 2022)

Mongoose Impasse Dual - Great on gas. 0 to 60 in, like, never.


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 25, 2022)

The bus, rideshare, and rentals whenever a car is a must. Usually cheaper than insurance alone. I had a bike once, too, but it got stolen by a very persistent thief who literally cut the entire front wheel off because he couldn't handle the lock


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 25, 2022)

Toyota Yaris hybrid. The excitement of driving it at 20mph in electric mode is...indescribable.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 25, 2022)

*2020 Mercedes GLA250: *Never in my life did I think I would drive a Mercedes, but when my wife and I were looking for a car to lease 3 years ago, we were astonished to discover this entry-level Mercedes was actually less expensive than a Toyota RAV4, which was the car we actually wanted. But RAV4s were in high demand at the time, availability was scarce, and dealers weren't willing to budge. So the Mercedes turned out to be the less expensive choice. It's been a really great car.
(This is a stock photo, but my car looks just like this one)





*1995 Lexus SC300*: It's got nearly 300,000 miles on it and still runs great. I bought it as a certified pre-owned way back in 1998 and got a great deal. It's also a manual transmission - only 5% of SC300s were made with manual transmission, so I've had a lot of car people approach me over the years wanting to buy it.
(This is a photo of my car)





*1997 Acura NSX*: This was my dream car ever since it came out in the early 1990s. Thanks to a stock option windfall at my corporate job about 10 years ago, I was finally able to get my hands on one (they look more expensive than they actually cost). It's not the type of car that gets driven a lot, and sadly, it hasn't been out of the garage since COVID hit. So I'm actually thinking about selling it, but it's been fun owning it, and a total thrill to drive.
(This is a photo of my car)





And just a closing note... about 10 years ago, my wife and I started leasing cars instead of buying, and it's been absolutely great. I will never buy a new car again. For the same amount of money, you can get a lot more car with a lease than buying, all scheduled maintenance is covered, you can write off a lease if you use the car for business, and you get to drive the car during its best years, before things start breaking down and the expensive repairs start. Plus with developments in car tech advancing so quickly, you're always driving a car with pretty much the latest gadgets and safety equipment.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jun 25, 2022)

2003 Tennessee Walker -- amazing mileage.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 25, 2022)

^Must be slow as molasses, though.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 25, 2022)

I've had my 2007 Scion TC for over three years and it's kinda beat up from street parking it but it's great. I dream of parking it on a big movie studio lot one day soon. Drove it to the beach today with the sunroof open, awesome. And my license plate says CC1CC11, which is sick.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 25, 2022)

A broom..... 🧹

I just wish it actually flew...

Seriously though, I have a 2015 Mazda CX-5 in blue. Bought it new 7 years ago. I haven't hit 30k miles yet. Working from home has been great for my mileage.


----------



## veranad (Jun 26, 2022)

So how many here have spent more money in orchestral libraries than in their current car?


----------



## ed buller (Jun 26, 2022)

I miss my Car. Lovely Audi A4. Bought it whilst working on Dunkirk it had 20k miles on it . As i lived in Thousand oaks the daily trip to RCP ratcheted up the miles. Plus it being LA, little things like a trip to the Drive through with the kids was London to Cambridge and back. In 2018 the missus got a Job in San Francisco. We drove up about 20 times for that so that's London to Edinburgh and back. By the Time I came back to london it was 120K....but a beautiful car still. I'd love another. 






Best

e


----------



## Loïc D (Jun 26, 2022)

veranad said:


> So how many here have spent more money in orchestral libraries than in their current car?


I think I may fall in this category… Oh my…


----------



## Drjay (Jun 26, 2022)

method1 said:


> Just add an "O" to Audi and you have Audio - the perfect composer's car.


That is actually not far from the (said) truth. Audi was founded by an engineer named Horch (which means ‚listen!‘ in English). He left the company he initially founded (Horch & Cie) and founded a new company. Since he was not allowed to re-use the name Horch, he translated his name into Latin which is ‚Audi‘ and branded his company accordingly.


----------



## Drjay (Jun 26, 2022)

Since this thread probably attracts car nerds, something off topic:
On 16/17th of July the ‚Solitude Revival‘ takes place near Stuttgart in Germany. Imo this is one of the coolest historic car races/shows (ok, except Goodwood ) in Europe. Since it is sponsored by Porsche, you can expect 550s, 804s, 908s and 917s on the track


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

Had this one for years and years. Wouldn't want to sell it. 3.8 normally aspirated flat 6 engine. No turbos. Sound wise it's symphonic. I get newer ones every 3 years but I suspect this will be my last round up on the Porsches.
I had a Hartech conversion done on this one about 5 or 6 years ago. It's like it was when it was new. Maybe even better. It's not always about speed.
And check out that camper van! Not mine unfortunately.

View attachment Side.mp4

View attachment Rear end.mp4

View attachment Interior.mp4


----------



## IFM (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> VW Golf R (2019 model).
> 
> Porsche Carrera S 2005 model.
> 
> Porsche GT3 Touring (Awaiting delivery).


Nice! 

1999 Boxster with 207k miles that I’ve had since 2007.
1987 944S that always needs something since I also track this one.
2018 718 Cayman that only had 7000 miles on the OD which I just got and i’m the 2nd owner. 

For other needs I’ve got a 2010 Tacoma.

I was slowly restoring a 1983 944 for my wife till i finally was researching it this week and found out it had a full color change early in its life. It is a basket case car and even though I rebuilt the engine a few years ago it still has been sitting and I’ve lost any interest as it’s not the rare color blue we thought it was.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

IFM said:


> I was slowly restoring a 1983 944


You're a very brave and courageous man.


----------



## IFM (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> You're a very brave and courageous man.


The 87S iI also built a new engine for, but that one is a bit more of a pain because the top end is very unique (16v) and they only made it for two years. Luckily though when I did it I was able to fine all new lifters for a VW that were the exact same part. 

I enjoy working on the mechanical stuff and keeping these things going…and track stuff too 😁


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

veranad said:


> So how many here have spent more money in orchestral libraries than in their current car?


My tyres cost more than that.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

IFM said:


> The 87S iI also built a new engine for, but that one is a bit more of a pain because the top end is very unique (16v) and they only made it for two years. Luckily though when I did it I was able to fine all new lifters for a VW that were the exact same part.
> 
> I enjoy working on the mechanical stuff and keeping these things going…and track stuff too 😁


You're a pioneer!

Many people may or maynot realise that VW and Porsche go hand in glove. If you ever get the chance, take a VW R out for drive, you won't believe it. I've had about 6 golfs (including my wife's) over the years including a 1.8 turbo and a 4Motion 2.8. The R is awesome as a daily driver and so easy to drive. Little bit of turbo lag but nothing really. Incredibly fast if you want it to be. Always drive safe is my motto.

Years ago I get a knock at the door and it's a female police detective. My 4Motion was bought new and was anthracite grey, leather reccaro seats etc. Only 6 in the country of that description. Anyway, one of them was used as a getaway car in a stick up in Birmingham.

Wasn't mine.


----------



## dts_marin (Jun 26, 2022)

Y'all think you've got a nice car? Wait until Brian Tyler shows up with his brand new Ferrari


----------



## AndyP (Jun 26, 2022)

Today Volvo XC 40 2021 - black, with light brown leather seats and black 19 inch rims. 

Before the Volvo I had 2 generations Mini Countryman S, Clubman S, Mercedes E-Class station wagon and BMW X3. I loved the Minis, but it was time to drive something else.

The Volvo is great, low fuel consumption, but is locked at 180 kmh speed. I had to get used to that. 

For me just the right car, enough space, comfortable, and fits in my CarPort.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

dts_marin said:


> Y'all think you've got a nice car? Wait until Brian Tyler shows up with his brand new Ferrari


There's only one Ferrari in the world I like and that's the 1970-1974 Ferrari Dino. Other than that, never wanted one. Otherwise I would have got one by now. Bit too low for me. I'm quite tall.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 26, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> There's only one Ferrari in the world I like and that's the 1970-1974 Ferrari Dino. Other than that, never wanted one. Otherwise I would have got one by now. Bit too low for me. I'm quite tall.


Many years ago, I had a 246GT (00594): all gauges were metric and in Italian, knockoff Cromodoras
It had originally been Giallo, but the second owner had it re-done in Rosso Dino (a kind of orange-red)
Here is the sad part: I bought it in 1983 for $17,500 and sold it three years later for $20,500. Yes, I actually made money on the deal
Cannot find one for under $450,000 today/Most are $500,000+

. . . the one that got away

*EDIT* to add photos of the Dino (keep in mind that these were taken decades before the advent of smartphones and consumer digital cameras)


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

method1 said:


> Just add an "O" to Audi and you have Audio - the perfect composer's car.


That's so cool. I never thought about that extra 'O' to make it Audio. This surely makes it a perfect composer's car. 

Oh.. I also love my 8 Speaker Bose Audio System in my 2002 A4 Audi. It's the original audio system that came with the car when I purchased it, I just changed the original player in my car. Which had a cassette player. The Bose system sounds amazing.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 26, 2022)

save the planet

I hate cars, and drives the cheapest hassle free vehicle that gets me from A-B, a Peugeot 308. The story is; it starts and it stops. I would get rid of it if I could, but my wife needs it.

save the planet

Honestly, from an environmental point of view, I think Formula 1 should be forbidden by law and forced to be electrical competitions only. The whole point of race cars was to develop engines, so why to electrical cars then?

save the planet

I also believe that regular people should not be allowed to buy cars, period. All fossil fuel cars should be banned now, and electrical cars for companies only.

save the planet

Sry, no medals from me. Sell your shi* vehicles and buy string libraries.

save the planet


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Sell your shi* vehicles and buy string libraries.


----------



## Zamenhof (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm in love with my 1998 Mercedes SLK. With its 180% registration tax on cars, Denmark is extremely hostile towards cars so it's not easy to be a car lover here. Luckily, the insane price level here makes foreign sample libraries seem cheap in comparison!


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2022)

GtrString said:


> save the planet
> 
> I hate cars, and drives the cheapest hassle free vehicle that gets me from A-B, a Peugeot 308. The story is; it starts and it stops. I would get rid of it if I could, but my wife needs it.
> 
> ...


Obviously, you don't live somewhere with no local grocery stores and minimal public transportation. Even when I lived in LA it was impossible not to have a car because if I wanted to go from my home in Pasadena to my job in Van Nuys, I would have to take a bus to downtown LA, then a bus to Van Nuys, then another bus to get me in almost walking distance to my job. It would take 3 hours each way and I would arrive at work all sweaty in the summer.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Obviously, you don't live somewhere with no local grocery stores and minimal public transportation. Even when I lived in LA it was impossible not to have a car because if I wanted to go from my home in Pasadena to my job in Van Nuys, I would have to take a bus to downtown LA, then a bus to Van Nuys, then another bus to get me in almost walking distance to my job. It would take 3 hours each way and I would arrive at work all sweaty in the summer.


West Hills here. I feel your pain. And I work from home!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 26, 2022)

Zamenhof said:


> 180% registration tax on cars


I just had to Google this as I had no idea. The Tax you pay on cars in Denmark is crazy 😱


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 26, 2022)

My 2001 Ford Escape (note the after-thunderstorm dirt). I've had the license plate even longer.

Click image to enlarge.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 26, 2022)

^^^


----------



## HCMarkus (Jun 26, 2022)

Here’s a write up about my first car… the photo closely resembles the original vehicle but is merely an exemplar. 






*1963 Chevy II / Nova:*

One of only 376,000 manufactured, this classic features a superb Earl Scheib paint job with glistening pearlescent/candy apple effect where white paint was delicately applied over the original heavily-oxidized silver finish. Body panel rust accents this unique look, set off by the bonus roof dent filled with Bondo in a single CrackTastic® application. Special order Korrod-a-Khrome steel rims, aftermarket black shag interior carpet and Jackson Pollock® spatter overspray onto red vinyl interior and matching red aftermarket headrests complete the appearance package.

*Additional Features:*

— World’s smallest vehicle able to provide realistic boat performance on dry land

— Gas tank hole repaired with resilient multi-layer silicone and terrycloth seal

— Lap belts provide chiropractic passenger spinal manipulation in the event of impact

— Floor side vents dispense decorative dry leaf crumbs into passenger compartment

— Windshield washer fluid spray nozzles redirected so as to spritz passing vehicles

— Water pump-mounted fan designed to become one with radiator in the event of pump bearing failure

— 6.00 x 13” severely balding tires for for enhanced skating effect during braking

— 120 HP six cylinder engine means braking rarely required

— FadeMaster® Four-wheel drum brakes with nominal fluid leakage, minimizing pumping in the unlikely event braking is actually necessary

— Left-rear brake light guaranteed to function properly until trunk closed

— Radio produces inspiring synthesizer sounds in lieu of boring radio broadcasts

— Surf racks assure law enforcement interest

— Limited Slip Differential allows access to remote scenic make-out locations

— Four Doors, designed to repel any females more interested in vehicle performance features than driver’s performance feature

— 15 MPG @ $0.29/Gallon gas. Optional dinosaur figures available at your local Sinclair Full-Service gas station


----------



## GtrString (Jun 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Obviously, you don't live somewhere with no local grocery stores and minimal public transportation. Even when I lived in LA it was impossible not to have a car because if I wanted to go from my home in Pasadena to my job in Van Nuys, I would have to take a bus to downtown LA, then a bus to Van Nuys, then another bus to get me in almost walking distance to my job. It would take 3 hours each way and I would arrive at work all sweaty in the summer.


U Americans need to think more global. This is not just about u


----------



## Fidelity (Jun 26, 2022)

GtrString said:


> U Americans need to think more global. This is not just about u


Yes, people should spend 6 hours on a bus every day because it's "not just about u".

🤦‍♂️


----------



## antsteep (Jun 26, 2022)

This year I started riding a motorcycle. It's a classic style with modern functions. 

It's a great way to get around LA as lane splitting is legal and you can weave between stopped or slow moving traffic. Finding a parking spot is also much easier. 

Great timing making this decision as cars are super expensive to buy and gas is rising.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

antsteep said:


> This year I started riding a motorcycle.


Sorry, but no motorcycles allowed on this thread. Cars only  

(Just kidding).


----------



## shropshirelad (Jun 26, 2022)

Zamenhof said:


> Luckily, the insane price level here makes foreign sample libraries seem cheap in comparison!


Here in the UK we have insane prices too but the collapsing pound makes foreign sample libraries extremely expensive!


----------



## ptram (Jun 26, 2022)

Luckily, cars are so expensive here in Italy, that string libraries look somewhat cheap!

Paolo


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jun 26, 2022)

I drive a 2021 Mazda3 Turbo hatchback. It's quite quick and comfortable, and the interior is lovely. The exterior is my favorite part though...






That being said, I leased it when gas was not where it's at now, because the fuel economy is not that great since I'm pretty much always on local roads versus highways. I'm lucky to get more than 270 miles on a single tank.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 26, 2022)

^It's weird. Photographed in all that light and reflections, your car looks like it has massive damage to the left side doors.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> ^It's weird. Photographed in all that light and reflections, your car looks like it has massive damage to the left side doors.


Yeah.. funny that's the first thing my eyes noticed.


----------



## Awoo Composer (Jun 26, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> ^It's weird. Photographed in all that light and reflections, your car looks like it has massive damage to the left side doors.


You aren't the first person to notice that - and originally I myself had to do a double take, but that's just how the body is sculpted. It's very weird.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 26, 2022)

GtrString said:


> U Americans need to think more global. This is not just about u


There's a good chance that developers will be developing bio fuels in the future. No pollution. If they don't and everything goes electric, it will bust every grid on the planet. Wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## widescreen (Jun 26, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> Here in the UK we have insane prices too but the collapsing pound makes foreign sample libraries extremely expensive!


So better stick with Spitfire. 😄


----------



## shropshirelad (Jun 26, 2022)

widescreen said:


> So better stick with Spitfire. 😄


I do. 👍


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2022)

widescreen said:


> So better stick with Spitfire. 😄


Isn't spitfire a plane and not a car?


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 26, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Isn't spitfire a plane and not a car?


(both)


----------



## widescreen (Jun 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought this might be of interest to some of us on this forum.
> 
> ...


My first ever new car was nearly the same, but with a 1.8T 190HP engine. Had it for 3years, then I switched to company car. Guess what: Audi. 😉
Why did I switch? Because I began to work FOR Audi... 😄
Every few months a new one, from A4, Q3/5 over TT to A6, sometimes RSQ3, TT-RS or S1, living the Audi fan's dream.

But also sometimes annoying when you don't get the one you desire most. You like to go to holidays with the family - you get a roadster. 🙄
It's -20°C - you get a roadster.
You go on a long trip from Southern Germany to England - you get a V6 with manual gearbox. 🤨
Things like that. 😅

Nowadays I do exactly that. Work somewhere else and drive the car I exactly desire. The perfect family car.

A 2017 TTS. Bought in 2019 as nearly new, being the third car of a member of the managing board of Audi. So not really been used.
Mine looks exactly like that one:








2 child seats in the back, although I only need one. That's why the F-Type was out. Deciding between my two girls is not possible. 3 seats minimum.

My daughter and me love the serpentine roads in our neighbourhood.

(Ok, for holiday purposes I also have a VW Touran. But it's not that sexy. 😉)


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

widescreen said:


> My first ever new car was nearly the same, but with a 1.8T 190HP engine. Had it for 3years, then I switched to company car. Guess what: Audi. 😉
> Why did I switch? Because I began to work FOR Audi... 😄
> Every few months a new one, from A4, Q3/5 over TT to A6, sometimes RSQ3, TT-RS or S1, living the Audi fan's dream.
> 
> ...


Hi @widescreen 

Your Blue TT is a beauty. Enjoy. It must be a lot of fun to drive it. 

I was at an Audi dealership a few weeks ago, and I went into the showroom, and asked a sales person some questions, then we were discussing the new models, I was curious how much a brand new 2022 Audi RS6 with a good set of features will cost, and according to the sales person, around $134,000. That's without Tax, and License fees. Then add extended warranty, and Insurance.  

So, I'm happy to stay with my good old Audi 2002 A4/3.0 Liter, Denim Blue Sedan. Although it does cost me some $$$ to maintain yearly. I'm currently trying to get it to pass the California smog check test, which it didn't pass, it's a long story, I won't bother getting into the details here, but I have been instructed to drive it as much as possible, to get one of the Catalytic Converters monitor to be activated. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2022)

"What model car are you driving ? "

Tried driving 'model car' and never could fit in _ 😦


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 26, 2022)

A couple of weeks ago I said a tearful goodbye to my F-Type V8. I had it for 8 years, which is a record for me!






But taking its place is this beauty... 😍


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

Hi @Virtuoso ,

Congratulations on your new beauty. Aston Martin. Lovely color too. The F Type Jaguar is a wonderful sports car as well. You will miss it. 

Did you get your new beauty, or are you still waiting for it ? 

Thanks for sharing your car story with us. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Did you get your new beauty, or are you still waiting for it ?


Yes - we got it a couple of weeks ago. Took it for its first day trip last weekend.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jun 26, 2022)

My everyday car is nothing to write home about, I do however love my summer car (Opel GT Roadster) that I bought nearly 9 years ago. I only recently went on another trip through Italy with it and although it's breaking down pretty regularly and parts are impossible to find and/or expensive as hell, I still like to work on it and take it for a spin.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 26, 2022)

Can everyone also share what year they graduated high school, what city they were born in and the name of their favorite pet or best friend?

Might as well go all the way with making it easy for identity thieves. 🙃


----------



## Instrugramm (Jun 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can everyone also share what year they graduated high school, what city they were born in and the name of their favorite pet or best friend?
> 
> Might as well go all the way with making it easy for identity thieves. 🙃


My car has been on the internet for years, I've actually started my youtube channel with it back in the day and there were a lot of photos taken on cars and coffee events or well... 3 weeks ago by a couple of total strangers in front of the Enzo Ferrari museum in Modena, I doubt that a simple car photo matters in times of facebook, instagram etc., there are probably easier ways to steal an identity...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 26, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I do however love my summer car (Opel GT Roadster) that I bought nearly 9 years ago.


Nice - it reminds me of the Speedster (VX220) from the mid 2000s. I almost bought one of those, but in the end went for a Lotus Elise instead.


----------



## Instrugramm (Jun 26, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Nice - it reminds me of the Speedster (VX220) from the mid 2000s. I almost bought one of those, but in the end went for a Lotus Elise instead.


Lovely car, Lotus is one of the most undervalued brands imo, I actually booked a test drive for the new Emira once it arrives here in Luxembourg (totally different car of course but hopefully great nonetheless), I'm anxious to see how it compares to the latest Evora.

Ps. Good thing you didn't go for the Speedster, it's even harder to find parts for those than for my GT, especially body panels.


----------



## zedmaster (Jun 26, 2022)

Seoul subway! :D


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 26, 2022)

Rarely drive: 2005 Acura TSX (made in Japan) with 75,000 miles, bought new. Requires super-unleaded fuel.

Daily driver for family (the teens don’t drive): 2020 Hyundai Ionic hybrid, bought new.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 26, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> I actually booked a test drive for the new Emira once it arrives here in Luxembourg


I tried to order one a few months ago - there were already _155_ people ahead of me at our local dealer and it would be 3 years before I got one! By that time they will be transitioning to electric, so I passed. It looks amazing though and, as always with Lotus, seems to punch way above its price point.


----------



## rgames (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## widescreen (Jun 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @widescreen
> 
> Your Blue TT is a beauty. Enjoy. It must be a lot of fun to drive it.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, mostly feels like being the man on the bullet. 

An RS6 would be a small step up then, right? But A4 is still in production. 

I always have good feelings thinking about that 2001 A4 in Mauritius Blue I once had. Loved to have the 3.0 6 ender but that was out of my budget that time. If you pass the tests, nothing wrong to stay with it. 

A little story, if you like: Before I worked for Audi, I sometimes did jobs for Mercedes-Benz (or DaimlerChrysler that time). The best time I had when Daimler wanted to establish Maybach as an own brand. I was part of a 3-day-press-tour from Stuttgart over Lake Constance to the Automobilsalon in Geneva. 6 Maybachs in a row. And in Geneva we took another press group back to Stuttgart for another 3 days. You know, the people writing for lifestyle magazines the typical oil sheik is reading. 
So nice all these photo ops in Lindau or somewhere in Switzerland... 






No, I did not drive a Maybach. I was in the convoy a few hours upfront driving a Sprinter. 

What I also gladly remember are some driving experiences I had in the last years with Jaguar on the Hockenheim Ring. Maybe the next one would be my first British car...











Or being at the Golden Steering Wheel 2007 with Mika Häkkinen (2 times F1 World Champion and biggest competitor of Michael Schumacher for a few years), Jutta Kleinschmidt (winner of Rallye Dakar 2001), Til Schweiger and some other more local celebrities (the German fellows here will surely recognize some faces like Barbara Schöneberger, Frank Elstner, Jörg Wontorra, Waldemar Hartmann, Kai Pflaume...). Some more may recognize Thomas Anders who once was part of Modern Talking, but that's not my style of music...











So always connected to cars in some way. Although my job has nothing to do with cars. 

OK, back to topic. Before I begin with the story of the lost sovjet air base in Eastern Germany where we had an event with campers or introducing the SL in Firenze or how it was on the test track of Alfa Romeo...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 27, 2022)

widescreen said:


> So always connected to cars in some way. Although my job has nothing to do with cars.


Same here! When I lived in Oxfordshire, a few friends worked in F1 for Benetton, Jordan and Williams, so I managed to swing a few pit passes and even got to sit in some of the cars. Good times! 






Nice shrubbery at Williams!


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Nice - it reminds me of the Speedster (VX220) from the mid 2000s. I almost bought one of those, but in the end went for a Lotus Elise instead.


Me too. 

It's an LSS so it came with the sport wheels with AD048's, which are great for the track, but up in the canyons if there is a slightly damp patch of pavement you're about to be flying backwards off the cliff, so I put up-sized Volk TE-37's with Dunlop Direzzas on there for non-track use. 

The Volk wheels look way better than the stock ones, but I still can't find Lotus-logo center caps that fit. Oh well. I recently had a bunch of handling upgrades like MonoBalls, stiffer shocks, a bigger rear toe-link brace, etc. and now it's way crisper than stock. Nothing like it!

No front plate, no problem. Not a daily driver though.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 27, 2022)

Such a classic design. Amazing to think the S2 Elise is 22 years old and still looks as fresh and undated today. Here's a bunch of us on the banked circuit at Brooklands...


----------



## IFM (Jun 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Nice - it reminds me of the Speedster (VX220) from the mid 2000s. I almost bought one of those, but in the end went for a Lotus Elise instead.


I can't fit in that car...too tall. I did sit in an Evora though and had enough room.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 27, 2022)

IFM said:


> I can't fit in that car...too tall. I did sit in an Evora though and had enough room.


Yes. I sat in one once and felt like I was wearing a tutu. It's almost as if you can stick your legs out the bottom and walk around holding it up.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 27, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> It's almost as if you can stick your legs out the bottom and walk around holding it up.


Wait, you mean that's NOT how you're supposed to drive it?


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 27, 2022)

The art of gracefully falling into the seat and crawling out on your hands and knees. My wife hated it.

Good to see that's still a thing with the Valkyrie...


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 27, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> Such a classic design. Amazing to think the S2 Elise is 22 years old and still looks as fresh and undated today. Here's a bunch of us on the banked circuit at Brooklands...


It is an awesome, angry insect of a car! Being more of a Mopar muscle fan, I had never had any interest in exotics or sports cars... until I saw a yellow S1 with hardtop in London in 1999. I had never seen anything like it, didn't even know such things existed. Not really suitable for basic transportation use, as you're about eye level with the lug nuts on passing vehicles, but all by yourself up in the twisty canyon roads it's a blast.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jun 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can everyone also share what year they graduated high school, what city they were born in and the name of their favorite pet or best friend?
> 
> Might as well go all the way with making it easy for identity thieves. 🙃


My childhood was fairly typical: summers in Rangoon, luge lessons.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi,

OK, some relief for me today, my 2002 Audi A4 finally passed the California Smog Check, so I can renew my registration. Although it cost me some $$$ , and time driving it to get this to happen. 

OH.. I was also curious, what music are you listening to when driving your car these days ? 

For me it's a mixed bag of soundtracks, and some upbeat Dub-Step , for some reason, listening to Dub-Step puts me in a good mood  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jun 30, 2022)

For some reason, the soundtrack to Sneaky Sasquatch has made it into regular rotation on Spotify while driving. 

Especially "Road Trip".


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> For some reason, the soundtrack to Sneaky Sasquatch has made it into regular rotation on Spotify while driving.
> 
> Especially "Road Trip".


Cool  

Is that by 'A shell in the Pit & scntfc' ?


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2022)

Having lots of fun, and getting in a good mood when listening to this album by Hedflux while driving.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jun 30, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool
> 
> Is that by 'A shell in the Pit & scntfc' ?


Yep, that's the one. And it's a good game to play with a 9-year-old...lol

ETA: Good choice on the 2002 Audi. Personally, I roll with a 2009 BMW 135i. At this rate, it will be pried only from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> Yep, that's the one. And it's a good game to play with a 9-year-old...lol
> 
> ETA: Good choice on the 2002 Audi. Personally, I roll with a 2009 BMW 135i. At this rate, it will be pried only from my cold, dead hands.


Try driving with the Hedflux album I posted above.  Let me know if you had fun driving while listening to it.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 30, 2022)

My Dad turns 92 in August and this is his car, a 1906 Talbot, inherited from his Dad as a pile of parts... It is super rare - I shot this quite a while ago...


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 1, 2022)

Led Zeppelin 1.


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 1, 2022)

Seat Ibiza (older model: i think 2008/9)..


----------



## LatinXCombo (Jul 1, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Try driving with the Hedflux album I posted above.  Let me know if you had fun driving while listening to it.


I will, I already enjoyed the first track!


----------



## stixman (Jul 10, 2022)

I got a deal I could not refuse with just 11000 on the clock…biggest boot in this class….I can fit my smaller jazz kit etc…a joy to drive


----------



## Terry93D (Jul 10, 2022)

1999 Nissan Altima. Very reliable car. Been driving it for a couple months shy of a year, but before that, it was my mum's for... more than five years, I think. Can't quite remember when we got it.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2022)

3DC said:


> The absolute magnet for girls. I caught my wife with it.


So, it can go faster than a wife?


----------



## JohnG (Jul 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can everyone also share what year they graduated high school, what city they were born in and the name of their favorite pet or best friend?


You forgot bank account and tax ID numbers.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2022)

stixman said:


> I got a deal I could not refuse with just 11000 on the clock…biggest boot in this class….I can fit my smaller jazz kit etc…a joy to drive


Cool car. I can't identify it, what model is it ?


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Cool car. I can't identify it, what model is it ?


It appears to be a Saab--and a nice example, too!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> It appears to be a Saab--and a nice example, too!


I thought it might be a Saab, but wasn't sure. Do they still make Saab cars ? I thought they stopped producing them a little while back. The tail lights look very different to the Saab cars I recognize, maybe a new model ?


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 10, 2022)

Saab ceased automobile production in 2016, but parts are still available


----------



## stixman (Jul 10, 2022)

Saab 93 linear 18t 2011…they stopped making them 2012…a future classic I think


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 10, 2022)

Music has a tendency to distract me or make me sleepy, so I mostly listen to news channels and live sports.
That said, past a certain speed, I mostly hear the engine and the road.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 10, 2022)

I want to post in this thread before I ignore this thread so it stops popping up in my feed (no offense meant).

First car: black Jeep Wrangler 2-door
Second car: black Jeep Wranger 4-door
Third car: black Jeep Wrangler 392

Not sure what that says about me. I drive them into the ground though. Had a (black) Harley in the mix for a while but my daughters made me sell it.


----------



## LA68 (Jul 11, 2022)

An 18 year old VW Lupo. The next round of repairs will cost more than I originally paid for the car :D

But that's okay, the engine is in good shape and it's been very reliable. Not going to buy another car with an internal combustion engine in this life - the next one will be fully electric.


----------



## wahey73 (Jul 11, 2022)

LA68 said:


> An 18 year old VW Lupo.


Soo funny, our second car is a 1.4 TDI 18 year old VW Lupo, the one with the sun roof (that never opened since we have it). Starting to loose bits and pieces...but the engine is very reliable. Probably even here the next one will be fully electric


----------



## Double Helix (Jul 11, 2022)

jorik nyborg said:


> . . . Did have a Cayenne as a courtesy car for a day - it feels like a tank compared to the Macan.


Had the same experience with a Cayenne loaner (passenger seat airbag recall)--it felt like I was perched nine feet off the road


----------



## JohnG (Jul 11, 2022)

Had this for over 30 years; drove away from the wedding service in it. It's hard to see but the hood ornament is in the shape of a Pilgrim's hat from the 18th century (the car's a Plymouth).


----------



## IFM (Jul 11, 2022)

jorik nyborg said:


> Cayman in black - beautiful! How are you enjoying the Macan? I previously had the 4cyl Cayman GTS. It was a great car (although that 4cyl engine did sound like a lawn mower).


I kinda like the sound of mine, although it's the 2.0, but I've always found keeping the factory exhaust helps with the tone, and when it's in Sport or Sport+ mode it's even better. Drove a 2.5 718 and it didn't feel all that much different. Love the 718 now even though originally I was saddened at the loss of the flat six...I hear all electric is next. 

That being said I heard a demo with a Fabspeed on a 718S back in 2018/2019 and it sounded terrible.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 11, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I want to post in this thread before I ignore this thread so it stops popping up in my feed (no offense meant).
> 
> First car: black Jeep Wrangler 2-door
> Second car: black Jeep Wranger 4-door
> ...


Daughters aye 😂


----------



## Ben E (Aug 11, 2022)

2008 Nissan 350Z. 
361,000 highway miles. Gone through one set of brakes, seven sets of tires.


----------



## IFM (Aug 11, 2022)

Ben E said:


> 2008 Nissan 350Z.
> 361,000 highway miles. Gone through one set of brakes, seven sets of tires.



And was passed by one bear.


----------



## KEM (Aug 15, 2022)

2004 Honda Accord and that car is indestructible, I seriously don’t take care of it at all and it still runs no matter what, it has 300k miles on it and I’ve had it for about 6 years now (my dad gave it to me when he moved out of state)

Just a few weeks ago St. Louis had a record breaking rainfall of over 12 inches and I had to drive home from work during the thick of it, all the streets were flooded and at one point the water was over my hood and there were literal waves crashing up onto my roof, water seeped inside of my car, at one point my car was floating, it was a nightmare, that drive is normally 5 minutes and it took me over 30 that time, many cars were ruined but mine was just fine. I never change the oil, I regularly drive with the gas gauge below E, all that and it doesn’t even flinch, I’ll forever be a believer in Japanese cars because of my experience with this one


----------



## jon wayne (Aug 15, 2022)

2008 Tacoma. Bought off CL from a guy who was leaving the country asap. Everything about sounded fishy. Retail was about 17k, with only 40, 000 miles and he wanted $9500. It looked pristine, but when I drove it, it just felt like something was wrong. I spent $35 to have a Toyota guy look over it. He said with a new set of tires, it was a steal….and it was. Gonna keep it forever.


----------

